# FAQ Tips > Tipps und Tricks >  Gute Infos zu samba 3

## Stormbringer

http://ftp.easynet.be/samba/docs/Sam...Collection.pdf

Projekt für die deutsche Übersetzung:
http://gertranssmb3.berlios.de/

Sind wahrlich gut ...  :Wink: 

Gruß

----------

